# Water hose box thingy



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I went to the our trash drop off place on my way home to see if I could grab some goodies for props. I found this box that has a reel in it to wind up your water hoses. Of course I don't plan on using it for that. I was thinking a MIB. What do you all think? I do plan on a MIB for this year. It would br lightweight enough to move around easily and blend in as a regular piece of garden equipment so there could be a bigger surprise factor there.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would be awsume especially if it has wheels it could spin inside a ring of lawn edging


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It doesn't have wheels. I am trying to figure out where I am going to put it. I think next to one of my flower beds would be good. I have some old hose I could use to make it look like it's run to a faucet.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I found a picture of what this box looks like and thought I would post it. to give some an idea of what I'm talking about. I know I certainly couldn't explain it worth crap. lol


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That would be cool Teary. No one would suspect a simple hose box. Then Wham! the lid flys open and something evil emerges. I love it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If you could make the hose dance like a charmed snake , yeah, not scary, but would be a neat illusion.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks Krough! That's what I was thinking. The lid is pretty light so it will be able to open pretty easily. I am thinking on how to get it to "pop" open without using air instead of hainvg it open slower with the rotesserie I have.

FE that's actually a pretty cool idea. I could dress a blucky up and have him playing the flute thing (can't recall what they are called) with the hose dancing. I wouldn't know where to start with that though. It would certianly be beyond what think I am able to achieve.


----------

